# Anyone feed Iams?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a buy one, get one free rebate deal.

Dog Food Formulas and Nutrition | Iams

You buy a bag of their food (2-8 pounds) and then send in the rebate form with UPC code and receipt and they will send you a coupon for a free bag of the same size.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Boo if they do!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Boo if they do!


ha ha Kristi!!! Now Now.... :coolwink: 

Actually I agree with you but sometimes you do what you have to do until you learn there are better foods out there or sometimes finances (or lack of) rule the food choices for awhile. 

As far as what you can buy in Walmart - if that's the ONLY place you could get dog food - it's probably one of the better choices. It's miles ahead of Beneful or Pedigree, for example.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Has anyone seen that new Petco commercial about dog food? Theres like a "CEO dog" in a suit, and hes saying "we're only going to carry _healthy_ kibbles in our stores, so everything on the shelves is good for dogs!". And I thought Oh, they must be changing what they carry to compete with natural pet food stores, thats awesome. And then they started running down the lineup, Iams, then Beneful! It would be nice if they would leave those brands to the grocery stores etc, b/c people really _dont_ realize they arent the best quality. Many people who do want to feed their dogs the best do Iams, Eukanuba, Science Diet, etc without even knowing.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Before I owned more than one dog, I always thought Beniful must be the best food you could feed your dog. They advertise it adding years to a dogs life. It is such a total lie, going by the studies that I've read. Luckily, I happened to go on a small pet store recommendation for a so-so Nutro food for the first year or so of Midna's life. I'm so glad to have found this forum and learn what better things are out there, on a budget or not


----------

